# tutorial for my shimmermint look!



## Alexa (May 21, 2005)

1. Gather everything you plan on using. Above I have:
- MAC Juxt e/s
- MAC Swimming e/s
- MAC Green Smoke e/s
- MAC Oceanique e/s
- MAC Bare Canvas paint
- MAC Moisturefeed/Eye
- MAC Shimmermint shadestick
- MAC Blacktrack fluidline
- MAC Select Moisturecover NW15
- Max Factor Lash Lift mascara
- Shu Uemura eyelash curler
- MAC brushes in 219, 224, 239, 266, 217, 213






2. I apply the Moisturefeed/Eye to my undereye are and lid. 
My eyes are very dry so I have to do this or else the makeup will just flake off. 
Obviously, this step is optional!











3. Take your Moisturecover and apply 4 dots as seen above.
Blend in carefully with your ring finger, applying light pressure.
















4. Put a tiny bit of Bare Canvas on your ring finger.
Apply this as if you were applying the Moisturefeed.
Be very gentle and just blend it in. 
It's your base so it doesn't need to be perfect!






5. Apply the Shimmermint shadestick to your lid.
Again, this doesn't need to be perfect, we'll fix that in the next step!











6. Taking your 217 brush, blend the edges of the shadestick into your crease. 
Fix any uneven spots and do it again.





7. Take your 239 brush and put some Juxt on it.
Apply it all over your lid, blending into your crease.





















8. Load up your 224 brush with Swimming.
Put it in the outer corner of your crease and move it back and forth in a windsheild wiper motion.
Make sure it's blended well with Juxt.
I hate being able to see where one color starts and the other begins!











9. Now, take your 219 pencil brush, and put some Green Smoke on it.
I use this brush when I want a really defined crease.
Do the same motion you did with the 224 and Swimming, and make sure you blend it well!






10. Probably the easiest part, put some Oceanique on your 213 brush and apply it to the browbone.
Make sure it blends in with the rest of your shadow!











11. Time for liner! Take your 266 brush and put some Swimming on it.
Then put it at the base of your lower lashes and drag it a tiny bit then move over.
Keep doing this for your whole lower lid.






12. Put a tiny but of Juxt on your 266 brush as well, and apply it only to the inner corner. 
Blend it in with the Swimming.











13. Okay, take your 266 brush (AGAIN!) and dip it into Blacktrack.
I like to just rest the brush on my waterline and move it back and forth.
This takes practice and it may be uncomfortable at first but you'll get it!
As you can see I have sensitive eyes but thankfully this stuff stays put, despite the waterworks!











14. Everyone knows how to do this! 
Curl your eyelashes and then apply mascara.
I like to do 2/3 coats on the top lashes, and 2 on the bottom.











15. And we're done! As you can see I only did one eye, and one eyebrow.
It just goes to show how amazing makeup can be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Feel free to comment with any questions and I'll try my best to help you out!


----------



## roxybc (May 21, 2005)

Cool, thanks so much for posting everything in such detail!  I really loved that eye look.  Great pics!


----------



## ishtarchick (May 21, 2005)

I'm speechless alexa, you just make things look so easy LOL... those green shades look very beautiful with your eyes, and thanks for the tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it will be so useful  for me.
btw, does your mascara last on your lower lashes? I've never been able to use neither eyeliner nor mascara on lower lashes and waterline because the run and give me dark circles in less than 5 minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm tempted to try that lashlift thingy


----------



## Lumi (May 21, 2005)

that's really great, thanks for posting this


Lashlift looks really good, i must try it now


----------



## Alexa (May 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 
_I'm speechless alexa, you just make things look so easy LOL... those green shades look very beautiful with your eyes, and thanks for the tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it will be so useful  for me.
btw, does your mascara last on your lower lashes? I've never been able to use neither eyeliner nor mascara on lower lashes and waterline because the run and give me dark circles in less than 5 minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm tempted to try that lashlift thingy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aww thank you <33 yep it lasts on mine, i have a problem with my upper lashes! they always rub on my browbone since my eyes are so deep set and i get mascara smears up there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. i find putting a bit of waterproof mascara over the ends helps. maybe try that with the lower lashes?


----------



## Julie (May 21, 2005)

That is the best tutorial I've seen! You're so talented!!!!


----------



## veilchen (May 21, 2005)

Thanks so much for this!!! You should do it more often, it's wonderful!


----------



## Cleopatra (May 21, 2005)

This is so helpful for people like me that have no idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks


----------



## pleasurekitten (May 21, 2005)

i can't believe how incredibly helpful you are. that is so awesome. it must of taken quite awhile to do all that. you are so wonderful! i am totally going to try all those steps and get back to you! thanks again sweetie!


----------



## Crazy Girly (May 21, 2005)

That looks perfect on you


----------



## Sanne (May 21, 2005)

OMG you're the best!!! I totyally love the colors, and I'm going to call MAC RIGHT NOW, to put oceanique apart!


----------



## Bianca (May 21, 2005)

I don't think I can do it like that! It seems very difficult to me.


----------



## redvelvetdolly (May 21, 2005)

Gotta get shimmermint now. I was a little scared of the shadesticks but I love what you did with it.


----------



## Sanne (May 21, 2005)

I'm wearing your look right now


----------



## kappatit (May 21, 2005)

ive admired ur looks on here and lj, thanks so much for the tutorial and i LOVE ur eyes!!!


----------



## shiann_2003 (May 21, 2005)

thank you, i will have to try this look i love the green on you


----------



## mac_obsession (May 21, 2005)

aww Alexa...you are amazing...Thank you for posting this..Its so sweet of you to do a step by step for those of us that arent as talented as you!!


----------



## dollygirl (May 23, 2005)

*You are da bomb!*

Thank you so much for this tutorial. It's the best one i've ever seen. Congrats!!!! It looks absolufrigginlutely fabulous and you have THE MOST GORGEOUSLY AMAZING EYES EVER. SERIOUSLY. you rock babe! *mwa*


----------



## Henna (May 23, 2005)

Wow, what a great instructor you are!  I appreciate your posting this, as I am application challenged with certain colors.  Please post more tutorials in the future if you can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Juliana


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 23, 2005)

Super nice tutorial! I love it!


----------



## MAC Melly (May 23, 2005)

I love this.  Thanks... looking forward to more of your tutorials!   Is there another color similar to Green Smoke? I can't find it on the Mac site...


----------



## MAC Melly (May 23, 2005)

okay wait..i just found greensmoke..i kept putting a space in between.. whoops!


----------



## Alexa (May 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC Melly* 
_I love this.  Thanks... looking forward to more of your tutorials!   Is there another color similar to Green Smoke? I can't find it on the Mac site..._

 
it's on there under Greensmoke.


----------



## user2 (May 23, 2005)

OMG THATS SOOOOO AMAZING!!!! LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT!!


----------



## thoxxa (May 25, 2005)

Thanks for sharing this tutorial!! Really great job!!


----------



## kiwicleopatra (May 25, 2005)

THANK YOU!


----------



## Cyn (May 25, 2005)

awesome tutorial!


----------



## Suzette928 (May 25, 2005)

It is great!  Thanks for the info.  I like the green deal....


----------



## Heather_Rae (May 26, 2005)

Wow!  I love tutorials, and this one was soooooo good!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Juneplum (May 27, 2005)

alexa u ROCK girl! i will be copying this look over the weekend =)


----------



## snexce (May 27, 2005)

i must get shimmermint now.  you've confirmed my lemming.  thanks so much, you did an awesome job with the tutorial


----------



## midnightlouise (May 27, 2005)

Wonderful! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jun 1, 2005)

unbelievabel! very easy to follow and a beautiful choice of colours...ill deifnately be trying this one next time i go out!


----------



## mj (Jun 1, 2005)

this was such an awesome and helpful tutorial.  the green is so hot on you.  <3


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 1, 2005)

what fun!  That was great- thanks!


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 2, 2005)

you are amazing.  thanks, the tutorial was really helpful. something i'll def. have to try!!  i love swimming!!


----------



## user4 (Jul 15, 2005)

oooh, that's so purdy!!! i like!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kimmy (Jul 17, 2005)

brilliant. i can say no more. just plain brilliant.


----------



## jadeangelx (Jul 18, 2005)

Oh, my. Now I want to go out and purchase those colors because you did such an amazing job...


----------



## JessieC (Jul 18, 2005)

I really love this look. I love greens!


----------



## Sarah (Jul 22, 2005)

I love it, looks amazing


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jul 22, 2005)

wow that looks amazing...i always loved green eyes but you've completely revived my interest! i must get the swimming shadow...its gorgeous
looks so fab on u...thanx for the tutorial


----------



## breathless (Jul 24, 2005)

i adore you! i love this!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jul 27, 2005)

I bought Shimmerment and Juxt cause of you... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  THanks..I love this look.. and thanks for taking the time to step by step it!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jul 28, 2005)

thanks alot for that tutorial alexa!! the shimmer mint look is gorgeous!!


----------



## CWHF (Jul 29, 2005)

Lovely!  Excellent tutorial.  Must get shimmermint.


----------



## Heideleena (Aug 5, 2005)

What did you use on your brows? You did a great job of filling them in.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heideleena* 
_What did you use on your brows? You did a great job of filling them in._

 
UMMMM i think i used Brun e/s with the 208 brush


----------



## blahblah_face (Aug 6, 2005)

this is nice!


----------



## ladycandy (Aug 17, 2005)

wow!!
that looks soo good!!
thanks for all the pictures! you have to post more tutorials in the future!


----------



## Tamgirl24 (Aug 20, 2005)

Ohhh this is a great tutorial!! I love the green on you and you have gorgeous blue eyes!  *SIGH*


----------



## ava (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow!! Gorgeous. I love shimmermint, i need it


----------



## luvme4me (Aug 22, 2005)

wow thats amazing!


----------



## Jamie (Aug 30, 2005)

alexa, 
you do a amazing job on makeup. Just letting u know that.


----------



## Manny (Sep 2, 2005)

Thank You so much! I never really knew how to do the shimmer look, but I know now!


----------



## Joke (Sep 7, 2005)

THANK YOU!!!
You did an amazing job!
Now I will try this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## xx_beauty (Sep 24, 2005)

omg. wow you are so talented! you have no idea how much this helps me. thank you =)


----------



## blaherina (Oct 2, 2005)

You seem to have the perfect shaped eyes for e/s!! I love the green against your eye color.


----------



## KateGrace (Oct 3, 2005)

That is so gorgeous, I will have to try those shades together.


----------



## Glow (Oct 18, 2005)

i loved this look so much i went out and got everything i needed for it


----------



## bballgirl612 (Oct 24, 2005)

wow that was just great!! you have such pretty eyes and you are really good!! may I ask what you use to fill in your eyebrow? you eyebrows are absolutely perfect!


----------



## Alexa (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bballgirl612* 
_wow that was just great!! you have such pretty eyes and you are really good!! may I ask what you use to fill in your eyebrow? you eyebrows are absolutely perfect!_

 
Brun e/s with the 208 brush


----------



## hungrychild (Dec 22, 2005)

this is probably the most useful tutorial I've ever read.

make more. nowwwwwwww.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 22, 2005)

Love It! Love It! Love It!


----------



## LuvBeMac (Dec 23, 2005)

very beautiful!!i 'green' at you!!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Dec 23, 2005)

ur awesome....i love it


----------



## chantelle (Dec 27, 2005)

Thank you so much! This is such a useful tutorial and I really love how versatile it can be. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You have such nice eyes and impressive skills!


----------



## breathless (Jan 6, 2006)

again. beautiful!


----------



## umademesmyle (Jan 7, 2006)

i love your eye color! and very clear pictures!


----------



## alexisdeadly (Jan 29, 2006)

good job..
these are my favorite colors!


----------



## Pimptress (Feb 5, 2006)

wow your eyebrows are thin like mine and that doesn't look fake at all... PLEASE post a small tutorial for me on how to make your eyebrows thicker and fuller like that!!


----------



## Ms.Fion (Feb 7, 2006)

I love green and omg that is soooo nice! amazing step by step ^^ cool! thx


----------



## User34 (Feb 7, 2006)

GREAT toturial! Thanks!!!!


----------



## ben (Feb 17, 2006)

so hot!


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 17, 2006)

thats very pretty


----------



## andreariggen (Feb 17, 2006)

You make it look so easy! I can't wait to try this!


----------



## Tortica (Feb 20, 2006)

This tutorial is really good. I love this look. It's great on you!!!!


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

niceee! great tutorial!


----------



## kattpl (Mar 10, 2006)

great tutorial!!!! I'll have to give it a try....

Thanks

Kath


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 10, 2006)

nice tutorial...


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 2, 2006)

very nice


----------



## MAC_WH0RE (Apr 26, 2006)

thats so aweosme.
im gonna def have to try that look when i wear all black.
it would look better with c-thru l/g to complete it.....


----------



## Summrgirl (Apr 27, 2006)

This is a great tutorial! It even makes me think I could actually do it myself because your instructions are so clear. Thanks soo much for posting this! It's a really beautiful look.


----------



## Katial8r (Apr 28, 2006)

A wonderful and very informative, step by step tutorial. This is exactly what I need (I'm technique challenged). Great pictures and your eyes are stunning! Thank you for this and I hope to see more of your tutorials in the future!


----------



## xnicole (Apr 28, 2006)

this is awesome. i can't wait to try this look.


----------



## bottleblack (Apr 28, 2006)

That's a really beautiful look, and you executed it quite well. Thanks for posting!


----------



## KhoOoDi (May 30, 2006)

Great tutorial ......


----------



## SoHeartc0rex3 (Jun 15, 2006)

Loves it.


----------



## Blushed (Jun 17, 2006)

Stunning


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 18, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## quandolak (Jun 20, 2006)

.....


----------



## recklessdriving (Jun 23, 2006)

that's amazing.'
i've always admired your looks from LJ.
and your eyebrows are killer! how do you maintain/shape them??


----------



## Alexa (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *recklessdriving* 
_that's amazing.'
i've always admired your looks from LJ.
and your eyebrows are killer! how do you maintain/shape them??_

 
thanks! theyre so different now than how they were in this tutorial haha. i basically just pluck them every night and make sure to get all the stray hairs. ive never had them waxed or shaped professionally.


----------



## Catgut (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow!! That's soooo gorgeous! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## bethany_1129 (Jul 18, 2006)

wow you are soo soo pretty and great job on the tutorial, i think i might actually try this!!...but i have some questions...!how do u get your brows so full and lush!?!?! they look awesome..and my second question is what is swimming? iam very confused!thank yaaa


----------



## Alexa (Jul 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bethany_1129* 
_wow you are soo soo pretty and great job on the tutorial, i think i might actually try this!!...but i have some questions...!how do u get your brows so full and lush!?!?! they look awesome..and my second question is what is swimming? iam very confused!thank yaaa_

 
for my brows, i just fill them in with shadow. i use a Japonesque eyebrow brush, but MAC's 208 or even 266 work the same. then i just go over them w/clear mascara. and swimming is eyeshadow


----------



## Ksstavros (Jul 29, 2006)

Alexa that looks amazing!  What product did you use in your eyebrow....I couldn't find it........thanks!

Well I see now a couple of other folks are finding the brows beautiful as well......lol.....could you give me the name of the shadow?


----------



## SUZETTE90210 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Shimmermint*

Your look is beautiful!  I tried it this weekend and everyone loved it!

Thank you!


----------



## i_luv_hedgehogs (Sep 24, 2006)

thanks! your eyes are so pretty, it looks amazing!!


----------



## Saints (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for the tutorial, amazing difference between the eyes


----------



## cuiran (Jun 21, 2008)

Super nice tutorial! I love it!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 26, 2008)

thank you for the tut
i must try it


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 30, 2008)

really pretty.. i like it


----------



## clamster (Jul 4, 2008)

Very simply and pretty! You have really nice eyebrows!


----------



## Lax (Jul 16, 2008)

Awh, that's so cute! Great tutorial.


----------



## PeaceLovePrissy (Jul 17, 2008)

very beautiful.


----------



## ceci (Jul 30, 2008)

amazing! Great tut


----------



## Post Haste (Aug 7, 2008)

awesome tut! I just tried it actually, and I love it! So helpful. I've been looking for a new way to play with greens.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 20, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe people are still viewing my tutorials lol. Thanks everyone!


----------

